# Phragmipedium humboldtii



## Djthomp28 (Mar 6, 2020)

The is my first long petal phrag species I have bloom. So I am doing a happy dance each time I see the petal get longer


----------



## MaxC (Mar 6, 2020)

Fantastic! Well done, where from?


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 6, 2020)

Great job! Whats your culture regimen for it? Potting mix?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 6, 2020)

Have you sniffed the flowers yet? I'm wondering what you think of the scent.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 6, 2020)

Great culture!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2020)

love it!


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 7, 2020)

Superb!


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2020)

Very interesting and intriguing. I haven't bloomed any
of the long petals, but I working on it.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 8, 2020)

MaxC said:


> Fantastic! Well done, where from?


Thanks all! This one came from Ecuagenera.

It's in a bark mix with perlite, charcoal, and a bit of promix - less than 10%. It summers outdoors with some light shading from tall maple trees. Over the winter it is under light. I try to keep the medium a little less than moist. 

I didn't detect any fragrance one the home from the show. What should it smell like?


----------



## awesomei (Mar 9, 2020)

Stunning! You have a real beauty there.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 9, 2020)

I have 2 plants that are putting up spikes. I hope that they look this good.
George


----------



## Achamore (Mar 10, 2020)

Very well grown..! So you keep the mix slightly on the dry side, yes? With that mix, is it something like watering every 3 or 4 days? Any info much appreciated, I usually don't do well with the long-petalled phrags, though I love them.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 10, 2020)

From my experience, most long petal Phrags. like to get slightly drier between waterings. In my greenhouse with 80% humidity that means I water weekly.


----------

